
Hitting the books: Ray Kurzweil on humanity's nanobot-filled future - myinnerbanjo
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/03/hitting-the-books-Architects-of-Intelligence-Martin-Ford/
======
ggm
I deleted my full on rant, but I think a more temperate question deserves to
be asked: why does anyone take Kurzweil seriously? What is happening at Google
to justify the stature he seems to hold?

I think this article is psychobabble.

